# Gentilicio de Alaska



## tatis

¿Cómo se dice "Alaskan" en español?

Estoy segura que había un hilo sobre esto pero no lo encuentro.

Gracias.


----------



## tatis

Knock, knock!!

"De Alaska"  ¿así lo dejo, o hay un gentilicio en español?


----------



## alexacohen

Si lo hay, no lo conozco.

Si estás hablando de una raza de perros, es Alaskan Malamute en España.


----------



## tatis

alexacohen said:


> Si lo hay, no lo conozco.
> 
> Si estás hablando de una raza de perros, es Alaskan Malamute en España.


 

Gracias alexacohen.  Lo necesito para personas pero tampoco conozco su gentilicio, si existe.


----------



## Masood

Una bromita - espero que los moderadores no se enfaden:

-Where did your mother go on holiday this year?
Alaska.
-Don't bother. I'll do it myself.


----------



## alexacohen

> -Where did your mother go on holiday this year?
> Alaska.
> -Don't bother. I'll do it myself.




Tatis, creo que tendrás que dejarlo en "de Alaska". Hay lugares que no tienen gentilicio, y creo que Alaska es uno de ellos.


----------



## e.ma

Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, pero aun así yo pondría "alaskeño". Creo que se entiende. 
Si no existe, nada nos impide inventarlo.


----------



## Moritzchen

alascano: de Alaska. Según Wikipedia acá.


----------



## Gypsy_sob

Alascano y también se les llama alasqueños!
Saludos!


----------



## Gypsy_sob

Efectivamente, existen gentilicios aceptados para Alaska: alascano y alasqueño.


----------



## loladamore

Vamos atando hilos.
Encontré esta fuente sobre gentilicios.

Saludos


----------



## tatis

Pues gracias por sus respuestas y por los hilos que no encontraba.


----------



## Masood

alexacohen said:


>


Me alegra que la hayas pillado.


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> Me alegra que la hayas pillado.


 
Yo no.


----------



## verence

Ni yo tampoco.


----------



## Masood

verence said:


> Ni yo tampoco.


Dejáme que os lo explique - _Alaska _suena como _I'll ask her_, sobre todo cuando lo dices rápidamente. ¿Os queda claro ahora o no?

Avísame...


----------



## verence

Perfectamente claro, muchas gracias.


----------



## Antpax

Masood said:


> Dejáme que os lo explique - _Alaska _suena como _I'll ask her_, sobre todo cuando lo dices rápidamente. ¿Os queda claro ahora o no?
> 
> Avísame...


 
Gracias Mas, ahora lo pillo.


----------



## e.ma

Voto en contra de "alascano". Me parece que no se entiende y contraviene el castellano.


Me quedo con la información que suministra loladamore.


----------



## tatis

Masood said:


> Dejáme que os lo explique - _Alaska _suena como _I'll ask her_, sobre todo cuando lo dices rápidamente. ¿Os queda claro ahora o no?
> 
> Avísame...


 

¡Ja!   Ni yo, pero ahora ya.


----------



## shreck2

e.ma said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con vosotros, pero aun así yo pondría "alaskeño". Creo que se entiende.
> Si no existe, nada nos impide inventarlo.


 
No me resisto a decirlo... ¡Ni se te ocurra! Si no existe, no existe y punto! Tu cliente te echará los perros como descubra que te inventas tu lengua!! Imagínate que llega alguien y dice: ¿Cuál es el gentilicio de los de Madrid? Y nadie lo sabe, y una persona sugiere: "madriditanos". ¿Te imaginas lo que pensará tu cliente si lee algo parecido???


----------



## tatis

loladamore said:


> Vamos atando hilos.
> Encontré esta fuente sobre gentilicios.
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Gracias loladamore!  Definitivamente tendré a la mano tu enlace de los gentilicios y me guiaré por ese.  Agradezco mucho cuando comparten enlaces como este que hasta incluye datos sobre los que escriben el documento, ¡foto y todo!

Alaska: *alasqueño*, alaskeño, alaskano, alaskiano, alascense.


----------



## e.ma

shreck2 said:


> No me resisto a decirlo... ¡Ni se te ocurra! Si no existe, no existe y punto! Tu cliente te echará los perros como descubra que te inventas tu lengua!! Imagínate que llega alguien y dice: ¿Cuál es el gentilicio de los de Madrid? Y nadie lo sabe, y una persona sugiere: "madriditanos". ¿Te imaginas lo que pensará tu cliente si lee algo parecido???



No estoy de acuerdo. Todos los días me invento palabras y nadie ha protestado nunca por eso.
Se puede (y se debe) inventar, siempre que se respeten las normas. Tampoco debe uno inventarse las palabras que no sabe; sólo las que no existen.


----------



## shreck2

e.ma said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Todos los días me invento palabras y nadie ha protestado nunca por eso.
> Se puede (y se debe) inventar, siempre que se respeten las normas. Tampoco debe uno inventarse las palabras que no sabe; sólo las que no existen.


 
Pues no estoy nada de acuerdo, desde un punto de vista lingüístico, claro, excepto en tu última frase: "sólo las que no existen". Si hablamos en lenguaje familiar, o del día a día con nuestra gente, podemos hacer lo que queramos, claro. Pero, ¿cómo te vas a inventar una palabra que no existe? Y más aún, primero tendrás que averiguar si existe o no. Me explico: en este hilo se preguntaba cuál era el gentilicio de los habitantes de Alaska. Ese gentilicio existe, pero durante un tiempo nadie daba con la respuesta y alguien sugirió "alasqueño" (por imitación a cómo se crean este tipo de palabras: de Madrid, madrileño; de Puerto Rico, portorriqueño...). En este caso sí que existía "alasqueño" y por pura casualidad e investigación (gracias a las contribuciones de los demás) se había dado con la respuesta. Pero imagínate que no fuera este el caso, y que alguien hubiera propuesto "alasquitano". ¿Te imaginas qué falta de cultura habría demostrado la persona que escribe eso? Y si estamos hablando de un trabajo remunerado, ya ni te cuento.

Uno no puede llegar e inventar una palabra solamente porque sí (entonces los textos científicos estarían llenos de "palabros"!! Me refiero en este caso a un traductor, claro). La palabra debe inventarla o crearla la persona que, sabiendo exactamente de lo que habla, determina que no existe ningún equivalente en su lengua capaz de transmitir el significado de un hecho o un objeto, o lo que sea. Y un traductor puede ser esa persona, siempre y cuando pueda demostrar que realmente no existe la palabra que describe un hecho u objeto o lo que sea.

Demasiado larga mi explicación, pero no puedo evitarlo cuando se leen según qué cosas. Por otra parte, me encantaría oír voces en contra de posicionamientos razonados.

Saludos,


----------



## e.ma

Me niego. Las palabras las inventa la gente en la calle, a medida que las va necesitando. Hay gente que inventa palabras horribles e incultas (pasa mucho en la tele) que luego prosperan y acaban en el diccionario. No sé por qué vas a excluir a los pobres traductores del funcionamiento natural de la lengua. O por qué se van a enfadar sus clientes.

Quizá crees que las palabras las inventan los académicos de la lengua (muchos de los cuales, por cierto, han sido traductores alguna vez), o unas pocas personas elegidas.

Sobre comprobar que las palabras no existen antes de inventarlas, aunque no me parece como a ti obligatorio, estoy de acuerdo. Aquí me había fiado de intervenciones anteriores a la mía que decían que no existía el gentilicio de Alaska.

Por cierto, la persona que dices que sugirió "alaskeño" cuando no había otra cosa fui yo, y luego resultó que _existía_ -en la medida en que figura en una web _de unos traductores_- "alasqueño"; pero no por casualidad como tú crees, sino porque la lengua tiene su lógica.

Penúltima: los ejemplos que pones ilustran los peligros de la incultura y la chapuza, no de la invención de palabras.

Última: los textos científicos *están* llenos de palabros.


----------



## shreck2

e.ma said:


> Me niego. Las palabras las inventa la gente en la calle, a medida que las va necesitando. Hay gente que inventa palabras horribles e incultas (pasa mucho en la tele) que luego prosperan y acaban en el diccionario. No sé por qué vas a excluir a los pobres traductores del funcionamiento natural de la lengua. O por qué se van a enfadar sus clientes.
> 
> Quizá crees que las palabras las inventan los académicos de la lengua (muchos de los cuales, por cierto, han sido traductores alguna vez), o unas pocas personas elegidas.
> 
> Sobre comprobar que las palabras no existen antes de inventarlas, aunque no me parece como a ti obligatorio, estoy de acuerdo. Aquí me había fiado de intervenciones anteriores a la mía que decían que no existía el gentilicio de Alaska.
> 
> Por cierto, la persona que dices que sugirió "alaskeño" cuando no había otra cosa fui yo, y luego resultó que _existía_ -en la medida en que figura en una web _de unos traductores_- "alasqueño"; pero no por casualidad como tú crees, sino porque la lengua tiene su lógica.
> 
> Penúltima: los ejemplos que pones ilustran los peligros de la incultura y la chapuza, no de la invención de palabras.
> 
> Última: los textos científicos *están* llenos de palabros.


 
Vamos a ver, e-ma. O no te has leido lo que he escrito, o has interpretado lo que, permíteme la expresión, te da la gana. En mi primera frase digo: "Si hablamos en lenguaje familiar, o del día a día con nuestra gente, podemos hacer lo que queramos, claro". Así que no entiendo que tu primera frase sea: "Me niego. Las palabras las inventa la gente en la calle, a medida que las va necesitando". Explicado. 

Los traductores son los que "expresan en una lengua lo que está escrito o se ha expresado antes en otra". Es decir, que lo que hacen es trasladar el sentido de una frase que está en un idioma a otro. Lo que yo defiendo es que un traductor no puede inventarse una palabra porque no es parte de su oficio!!! El traductor NO CREA TEXTOS, los traduce. El que crea un texto es un ESCRITOR. Si el traductor se encuentra en el texto origen la palabra "goat" y, por poner un ejemplo absurdo, no sabe lo que es un "goat" y no ha visto en su vida un "goat", tendrá que investigar lo suficiente antes para saber que "goat" es "cabra" en español, y no poner "oveja" porque es lo que más se le parece, o inventar una palabra porque tiene que poner algo. No sé si me explico. Creo que es algo sencillo de entender.

En el caso concreto de este hilo, lo que yo dije era que "no se puede llegar y decir": pues... como no conozco el gentilicio de los habitantes de Alaska, pongo "alasqueño" y ya está. Eso era lo que se sugirió, y a lo que yo dije que no me parecía bien. Si yo encargo una traducción y alguien me escribe "alasqueño" sin que esta palabra exista, a partir de ese momento yo ya no confiaría en ese traductor, además de la malísima imagen que esa persona como traductor se gana. Ojo, he subrayado "como traductor".

Por otra parte, cuando me dices: "Por cierto, la persona que dices que sugirió "alaskeño" cuando no había otra cosa fui yo, y luego resultó que _existía_ -en la medida en que figura en una web _de unos traductores_- "alasqueño"; pero no por casualidad como tú crees, sino porque la lengua tiene su lógica." Cuando puse que se dió con la palabra "por pura casualidad e investigación" me refería a que, afortunadamente, la gente siguió molestándose (bravo! Ese es el eje fundamental de mi argumentación!) en buscar si existía o no el gentilicio. En ningún momento quería decir que existe "alasqueño" de casualidad ni nada parecido.

No me queda muy claro lo que dices en: "Penúltima: los ejemplos que pones ilustran los peligros de la incultura y la chapuza, no de la invención de palabras." Perdóname, de verdad que no sé a qué te refieres...

Por último: un texto científico BIEN TRADUCIDO no tiene "palabros", sino la traducción correcta de palabras que a nosotros nos pueden parecer "palabros". Un texto científico MAL TRADUCIDO, efectivamente tiene "palabros", algunos imperdonables.

Saludos, y disculpa la extensión del mensaje.


----------



## e.ma

...Saludos.


----------



## e.ma

Una última cosa: cuando las palabras no existen*, hay que inventarlas; lo puede hacer cualquiera, y luego el uso decidirá cuáles se consagran y cuáles no.


*¡pero no cuando tú no las sabes ni te molestas en buscarlas!; ¡claro!


----------



## shreck2

e.ma said:


> Una última cosa: cuando las palabras no existen*, hay que inventarlas; lo puede hacer cualquiera, y luego el uso decidirá cuáles se consagran y cuáles no.
> 
> 
> *¡pero no cuando tú no las sabes ni te molestas en buscarlas!; ¡claro!


No podría estar más de acuerdo!!
Saludos, y hasta pronto, e.ma!


----------



## e.ma

Hasta pronto, shreck2.


----------



## oalem

Alasqueño is the only acceptable term in Spain and Latin America. Alasqueño is Castillian, Alascano is Portuguese.


----------



## oalem

There are many Latin Americans in Alaska, but the word has existed for a long time. The Spanish had at least two colonies in Alaska: Valdez and Cordova.


----------



## Xeneize69

tatis said:


> ¿Cómo se dice "Alaskan" en español?
> 
> Estoy segura que había un hilo sobre esto pero no lo encuentro.
> 
> Gracias.


Alaskeño o alasqueño. Solicitud rechazada


----------

